# Hey there!



## Fancy Shoes (Dec 9, 2012)

I am curious as to if I need a certification to dismantle black pipe for natural gas when changing out a furnace. The people I have worked with and went through school says that we dont. I just dont understand how that is possible.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Fancy Shoes (Dec 9, 2012)

So basically you are telling me that when they send me out to do change outs, that I need to have a plumber take gas pipe apart. Im sorry, but someone with only 9 posts is probably not going to give any good input!


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

You need to check with the local code enforcement agency in the area/areas your working in.

In my area, no cert is needed for black pipe.

In some states, only a certified pipe fitter(gas pipe fitter) may connect a gas line. And yes, that means that on a swap out the installing company may need to have another company come out to connect the gas line to the furnace.


----------



## Fancy Shoes (Dec 9, 2012)

beenthere said:


> You need to check with the local code enforcement agency in the area/areas your working in.
> 
> In my area, no cert is needed for black pipe.
> 
> In some states, only a certified pipe fitter(gas pipe fitter) may connect a gas line. And yes, that means that on a swap out the installing company may need to have another company come out to connect the gas line to the furnace.



Awesome that is the answer I was looking for. I have been looking into it, I have just not got any response back. 

Thanks.


----------

